# 200 Gallons of Zen - African Cichlids



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello people !
Freshly Set-up, I'm presenting to you my new 200 gallons freshwater cichlid tank, mostly for fish from lake Tanganyika, Frontosas, Leleupi, Shelldwellers, Rockdwellers, a fair mix of them all.
I just put it up today, So i'm basically missing the shells, smaller rocks, plants, moss and fish -- euhh filter, air pump/rock, heater... but thats just details !!

Hope you like it !!!








Follow me on instagram @enshacra87 http://instagram.com/enshacra87/


----------



## VladimirGregr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry, but it look like graveyard... Sometimes I'm convinced that people from North America really don't know how to set up a proper tank. Sorry... :-?

But on the other hand, your Frankenstein aquarium is quite nice, original.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice size tank, what are the dimensions?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

To each their own, Vladimir.

As far as the stocking list goes, you've got a few conflicts that won't end well. There are some amazing things you can do with your tank, but combining shellies with leleupi, or frontosa with anything is pretty risky. There'll be some great advice available in the Lake Tang folder when you are ready to talk about some specific fish you want to get.

Otherwise, I like the Shrine set up idea... is the light that pink or is it an artifact from low-light photography?


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

VladimirGregr said:


> Sorry, but it look like graveyard... Sometimes I'm convinced that people from North America really don't know how to set up a proper tank. Sorry... :-?
> 
> But on the other hand, your Frankenstein aquarium is quite nice, original.


Hello, well thanks for your comments,every bit of opinion is appreciated.

I am no really all so north american, Russian in the making, not that this makes me any better at aquascaping. Bu once my idea of the tank is finalized, you will come begging for my aquascaping services hehe


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Nice size tank, what are the dimensions?


Thank you ) Its 76 X 30 X 30 I think I'm not the one who bought the tank, its my a gift so I estimate this mesurements. But I'm quite sure its accurate



triscuit said:


> To each their own, Vladimir.
> 
> As far as the stocking list goes, you've got a few conflicts that won't end well. There are some amazing things you can do with your tank, but combining shellies with leleupi, or frontosa with anything is pretty risky. There'll be some great advice available in the Lake Tang folder when you are ready to talk about some specific fish you want to get.
> 
> Otherwise, I like the Shrine set up idea... is the light that pink or is it an artifact from low-light photography?


Wel I will simply give you names of the fish Im combining, which actually are already living together in my grow out tank, Leleupi (5X) frontosas (3X) Pearl Lined cichlid (2X) Juliodochromis Trascriptus (8X) and prolly would put in my two blue dolphins even though not tanganiykans.

And yes the light is pink, I have to order some LED interchangeable light for this tank or/and spotlights. We jut got it a few days ago, its not even filled up with water. Then after I fill it up, will fix up the water parameters n then add long leafy plants, vassileria/java ferns/moss a nice big piece of driftwood and some other root lil pieces that im currently soaking in my Frankenstein tank. Won't look like a dark graveyard, I promiseeeee... just looks plain now cuz 80% of the content is missing. <3 nevertheless love it!


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe some more rock but looks good very zen lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you sure on the tank dimensions? 76 x 30 x 30 = 296 gallons if you are measuring in inches.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

_[Threat cleaned up by moderator]_

Let's keep this aquarium related please, and refrain from personal insults. Regarding Vladmir's comment, I reckon we need to be able to say something about a tank other than 'wow', 'beautiful', and 'awesome'. He kept it factual, and Izabella took it well. For those who think there are no stylistic differences between, for example, North American, European, and Asian aquascaping, I suggest you look at a few more tanks.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone ! heres next stage of the tank. filled, with more rocks, seashells and plants.. still missing lots of plants n the driftwood, but so far here's what i got !


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

fmueller said:


> _[Threat cleaned up by moderator]_
> 
> Let's keep this aquarium related please, and refrain from personal insults. Regarding Vladmir's comment, I reckon we need to be able to say something about a tank other than 'wow', 'beautiful', and 'awesome'. He kept it factual, and Izabella took it well. For those who think there are no stylistic differences between, for example, North American, European, and Asian aquascaping, I suggest you look at a few more tanks.


Thank you for bringing my thread back to the original subject lol.. i felt it slowly drifting away into a political warfair lol


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Are you sure on the tank dimensions? 76 x 30 x 30 = 296 gallons if you are measuring in inches.


I dont know really, didnt mesure it myself, but it was bought as a 200gallons


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

g-day izabella87, iv'e just got back from Bali Indonesia and love their culture. and it goes without saying their sculptures etc are stunning and so very peaceful.
everyone has different views on tank decor, but it's what pleases you that's important  and on a personal level i reckon go for what you like and good on you for being different =D>


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the tank Is going to look pretty well once its done. I can see where your going with the tank. To have the statue emeresed in plants and wood to have it like a jungle. Least that's where i see it going. Looking good!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

ozman said:


> g-day izabella87, iv'e just got back from Bali Indonesia and love their culture. and it goes without saying their sculptures etc are stunning and so very peaceful.
> everyone has different views on tank decor, but it's what pleases you that's important  and on a personal level i reckon go for what you like and good on you for being different =D>


Thank you  Yeah I like very much the Zen spirit, and especially with slow moving fish like frontosas, its gonna b a very peaceful tank to watch !!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> I think the tank Is going to look pretty well once its done. I can see where your going with the tank. To have the statue emeresed in plants and wood to have it like a jungle. Least that's where i see it going. Looking good!


Thank you, yes you're right on what is planned for this tank. i'm an avid fan of plants so once i see my water perimeters are good ill b adding a lot more. My driftwood is still soaking in my other tanks but will bring in the big piece soon and cover it in java moss. I might also put mangroves growing from the top. Yet to b found in stores .. not so easy out here !


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

izabella87 said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure on the tank dimensions? 76 x 30 x 30 = 296 gallons if you are measuring in inches.
> ...


You should measure it because if it's 200gallons ± 96, 125gallons would also be within the range, and for that size your stocking list would not work


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

So hep, the plants and driftwood are in, only missing the fish, hope thats what u all imagined the final look to b


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Heres a few more shots of it tonight, i think these are better quality fotos


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Looking good man!!!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you !
Here's the first video of my tank. still cycling. Thanks for watching


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone ! now the fish are in and here's what it looks like!!!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

your vision for a tank has now come to life, great work :dancing: =D>


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool tank and video. I like your editing also looks great!


----------



## toddnkaya (Apr 27, 2013)

Great video!! Awesome looking tank!!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you so much guys/gals ! Its still work in progress, will add some more bottom plants, those fish are just amazing with plants ( i love itttt) and yesterday i barely could take a shot at one of my two 3" frontosas, but later one i brought from my Frankenstein tank 3 of my other fronties and since they are in it together, everyone's out socializing. Will get some more fishies soon with a bit more color. SO far, i'm quite happy with results. Thanks for watching  *videos made with Iphone 5 and windows movie maker haha...


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well it hasnt been long that my frontosas are in thus tank that already they are building a nest


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great to see your tank is going well for you, congrats :thumb:


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's a few update pics!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's a new video with more plants n more fish !!



Here's some new pics !!!









































































My other Kids...


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

nice vid and relaxing music, beaut pics too!. opcorn: i like how your statue is getting algae growth on it, looking good.

and a couple of nice catfish in your last pic :wink:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think your tank looks fantastic, Iz. Very unique. Nice job!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

ozman said:


> nice vid and relaxing music, beaut pics too!. opcorn: i like how your statue is getting algae growth on it, looking good.
> 
> and a couple of nice catfish in your last pic :wink:


Thank you, Yeah I also like that natural look that gettings into the tank with the algae/plants growing. And thank you for complimenting my cats most ppl think they are sinister looking but after 1 afternoon in their company total different reaction


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I think your tank looks fantastic, Iz. Very unique. Nice job!


Thankaaa youuuu !!! weres ur tank, whats it look like ? -linkkkkkkkk


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > I think your tank looks fantastic, Iz. Very unique. Nice job!
> ...


This is what it looked like in March. Pulled it from an old post. It's a 6' 125 gallon. I'm remodeling it soon, with a new tank. The quality sucks, but it's just a Droid phone picture... Things are exaggerated, such as the LED beam effect and the glare.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> izabella87 said:
> 
> 
> > Iggy Newcastle said:
> ...


Despite the quality of the image, I think your rock-work is impeccable. Good representation of Malawi lake


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Despite the quality of the image, I think your rock-work is impeccable. Good representation of Malawi lake


Merci!


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! Got some new pics of the tank, under different shades of light. Enjoy


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All !
Updating on my tank, after a nice clean up. My fish seem to love playing around the Buddha Statue. Here I took a video of my buffalo head playing  & a few pics of the tank in the sunlight of mid-afternoon !


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

looks to me that you've pulled the buhda type centre piece and have painted some gold on ? looks a bit uniform.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tank looks great.... :fish:


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

ozman said:


> looks to me that you've pulled the buhda type centre piece and have painted some gold on ? looks a bit uniform.


Hahaha you joking with me ? No its just algae growing- uni-formally lol.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> Tank looks great.... :fish:


thank you !


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> ozman said:
> 
> 
> > looks to me that you've pulled the buhda type centre piece and have painted some gold on ? looks a bit uniform.
> ...


yes i'm just playing silly buggers, it looks like gold thou in your pics. i thought you were rich :lol: but hey all jokes aside it looks great :thumb:


----------

